

No matter how much you zoom in, the size doesn't change. DON'T DO THIS - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3j2pcn/no_matter_how_much_you_zoom_in_the_size_doesnt/

======
dredmorbius
The specific problem is this body rule:

    
    
        font-size: 1.6vmin;
    

Font is now scaled to viewport.

This is what happens when users attempt to zoom:

[https://gyazo.com/613a5fac45611005130160414a7dc0aa](https://gyazo.com/613a5fac45611005130160414a7dc0aa)

(Mobile may or may not have this issue as zooming may not be tied to viewport
size.)

Bad Webmonkey. No donut.

